# 2011 Cruze LTZ - Summit White - COTM 03/2011



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very nice..Love the mono color theme with the Chevy emblems..


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice pics!
Funny thing is the sexiest mod on that car is the one we cant see!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck! Looks very classy in the white! Drive it in good health!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

how did you paint your emblems?


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

They are not painted. They are vinyl overlays. I got them here: GrafxWerks.com - Custom Automotive Products.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd love to feature your car on the site - let me know if that's ok!

Cheers,

- Ryan


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I just ordered front and rear vinyl overlays from the same company. Ryan over there (probably one-man shop) was ******* amazing as far as customer service goes. He responded to my emails in minutes and was more then willing to help...


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> I'd love to feature your car on the site - let me know if that's ok!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - Ryan


Sure. That would be great. Feel free to use any pictures you like. Thanks.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> I just ordered front and rear vinyl overlays from the same company. Ryan over there (probably one-man shop) was ******* amazing as far as customer service goes. He responded to my emails in minutes and was more then willing to help...


Please post closeup before & after pics of the bowties when you get them.

I would like to get black ones but not sure if I should get the gloss black or metallic black. I also wonder what the liquidome add on would look like?

Hey, Ryan... could you post up some pics of gloss black with the liquidome? I have the metallic black cruze, would you suggest metallic black vinyl or the regular gloss black?


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Hey, Ryan... could you post up some pics of gloss black with the liquidome? I have the metallic black cruze, would you suggest metallic black vinyl or the regular gloss black?


I'm sorry - the Cruze is so new I don't have any pictures at the moment.

Alternately, if you check out the TrailBlazer SS section of my site, refer to the rear bowtie insert (part #TBSS1-1332) - there are lots of pics there in LiquiDome that give a good idea how it will look.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> I'm sorry - the Cruze is so new I don't have any pictures at the moment.
> 
> Alternately, if you check out the TrailBlazer SS section of my site, refer to the rear bowtie insert (part #TBSS1-1332) - there are lots of pics there in LiquiDome that give a good idea how it will look.


Thanks!!!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> Sure. That would be great. Feel free to use any pictures you like. Thanks.


I added your car to the front page of cruzedecals.com! Thanks again Shane!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

A few questions for Ryan before I order...

Will the Cruze rear bowtie overlay with the LiquiDome option require removal of the gold section of the bowtie? I saw this requirement on other cars.

There is no LiquiDome option for the front bowtie?

Would you recommend the Gloss Black or the Metallic Black on my Black Granite Metallic Cruze?

Thanks!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Will the Cruze rear bowtie overlay with the LiquiDome option require removal of the gold section of the bowtie?


No, the gold remains on the Cruze.



robertbick said:


> There is no LiquiDome option for the front bowtie?


The front bowtie on the Cruze has a compound curve - LiquiDome will not adhere properly (surface must be relatively flat).



robertbick said:


> Would you recommend the Gloss Black or the Metallic Black on my Black Granite Metallic Cruze?


Metallic Black would be best.

Hope this helps! Any further questions, please e-mail me


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the response! I will order what you suggest.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help!!! I just placed my order.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Cruze decals*

Ryan-

I like some of the little changes that people are making to their Cruzes. I can't make too many because mine is a lease, but the decals for the bowties- are they easily removed when I turn my lease car in? I did order the RS emblems for my trunk like others have done here because I think there should be one next to the LTZ on the trunk. I know I can get that off if I have to.

Thanks..


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> the decals for the bowties- are they easily removed when I turn my lease car in?


Absolutely - they peel off with the help of a hairdryer.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Absolutely - they peel off with the help of a hairdryer.


Thank you! Going to order two now! Can't wait!

OOPS! Just went to the site- didn't realize there were so MANY choices? What would you recommend? I have the Crystal Red Metallic Tintcoat!


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

First off, Shane, your car looks amazing! I was torn between the White and Red, and finally settled on the Crystal Red as I am currently in a white car and thought it time for a change. But your car almost makes me question my choice.. Very nice!

Second, I too am very interested in the vinyl overlays for my Crystal Red Cruze. I actually chose my G5 over the Cobalt partly because I don't like the Chev gold emblem. Strange, but true. I look forward to the recommendation on which red to get!


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

By the way, just to let everyone know the bowtie decals on the front and rear of the car are not the only decals on it. Take a good look at the front signal lamps of my car.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> By the way, just to let everyone know the bowtie decals on the front and rear of the car are not the only decals on it. Take a good look at the front signal lamps of my car.


I saw that. What color does it look like at night? I saw that Ryan had "rolls" of tint film. I'm waiting for him to suggest what color I should get for my car. I didn't realize there were so many choices.

Along this line, I did order some RS emblems for the trunk. Found them on eBay, but they come from Roger Dean Chevrolet that I think is in or around West Palm Beach, FL. Their eBay name is "number1gmparts" They were $12.49 for 2 and $5.15 for shipping. Not bad. I also ordered a cargo net from eBay for $37.99 and $5.99 shipping from some other seller. I would have ordered both things from Roger Dean, but I had already ordered the cargo net from someone else.

Then, in some other site, I found this for the truck chrome strip area-
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v372/fastdriver2/2011%20Chevy%20Cruze%20LTZ%20RS/8c810fce.jpg It has a brushed aluminum finish. Wonder if it just sticks on and can come off with a hair dryer too?

NOW, if I could just find MUD GUARDS for my RS, I'd be happy!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> What would you recommend? I have the Crystal Red Metallic Tintcoat!


I'd look at Metallic Black, Metallic Burgundy (I believe this should be close to your paint), Metallic Silver or Carbon Fiber. You can also order samples of any of the colors.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> I'd look at Metallic Black, Metallic Burgundy (I believe this should be close to your paint), Metallic Silver or Carbon Fiber. You can also order samples of any of the colors.


Thank you. I think I better get some samples now. You gave me too many choices!


----------



## iCRUZE (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Spaceme! I recently got a white Cruze LTZ and ordered the bowtie overlays as well. Didn't take into consideration the different finishes. Which did you get for your Cruze?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I ordered the Metallic Black overlays yesterday for my black Cruze. I also got the Liquidome option on the rear one and side marker overlays too. 

Does anyone know if these should be applied only in temps above 50 or 60 degrees? I will probably wait for a warm day to install them if Spring ever comes.


----------



## iCRUZE (Feb 25, 2011)

Did I post correctly in order to get a response? Can anyone see my first post? If anyone else has ordered from Grafxwerks, which finish bowtie overlays did you opt for? Pics?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

iCRUZE said:


> Did I post correctly in order to get a response? Can anyone see my first post? If anyone else has ordered from Grafxwerks, which finish bowtie overlays did you opt for? Pics?


I see your post. I didn't realize that there were so MANY choices until I went to order. I ordered some samples so I can compare. I have a red LTZ RS. Can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## EXPSD (Feb 8, 2011)

Shawn, You can make a point with out using the F word.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a silver Cruze and am very tempted to do the emblems in a red. I was even thinking the reflective red because it may show a bit of the gold underneath like a candy red would. Any opinions?? please tell me


----------



## SK808 (Jan 5, 2011)

A trifecta tuned cruze? Got my vote!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

justmike said:


> I was even thinking the reflective red because it may show a bit of the gold underneath like a candy red would.


The reflective vinyl is opaque. Transparent Red would show the texture of the underlying bowtie, however.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice Cruze spaceme. I liked your emblems so much that I orderd some for myself right after seeing you car. I just got the gloss black and hope it matches the black eco I orderd.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Spaceme, how is the light output of your sidemarkers? Do they still light up pretty bright at night? Would you happen to have a pic of them lit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

how do the splashguards work?


----------

